# honeybee eating



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

That is really neat! You even took some video from under the glass where the honey/syrup bait was on; showing the tongue, or labial glossae of the bee,.. Cool! .


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Wonderful! Especially the end part from underneath. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Great video. I would like to share on facebook. Is that ok?


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks all for looking at my clip 



> I would like to share on facebook. Is that ok?


Feel free to share it with your friends.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

For just a moment, I got a sick feeling thinking I'd see people eating chocolate covered bees.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Great video - check out how the antennae bracket the tongue, sensing where the syrup is. Whenever an antenna strays outside of the syrup pool, the bee moves its tongue in the opposite direction. Amazing.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Excellent job on your video, amazing.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow what a shot


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

What camera was used ? cool video. Do you think you could do a mating video. thanks for sharing .


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

> What camera was used ?


Canon Power Shot A1100 IS, looking through a microscope set at 20x magnification.



> Do you think you could do a mating video


As matings happen outside in the air I could not use the setup I used.
I hope to play with it some more on various things, but mating videos are out of my reach.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

we need to create a bee cam.....to ride on the back of a bee and transmit the video back...just for 1 day


----------

